# Third Time's the Charm for A123 Co-Founder



## Zer0 (May 9, 2008)

Anybody read this one? If A123 does have an IPO, they could be an even more powerful and credible source for EV batteries, hopefully at a lower price.


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

heh, or GM could buy a commanding share of A123 and rat-hole the technology... or at least make A123's products unavailable to anyone but GM.


----------



## Manntis (May 22, 2008)

heh cheap, self assembling batteries. Yet they sell for a not insubstantial sum per cell. Go figure.


----------



## Zer0 (May 9, 2008)

xrotaryguy said:


> heh, or GM could buy a commanding share of A123 and rat-hole the technology... or at least make A123's products unavailable to anyone but GM.


Also a possibility, sounds like something GM would do. Let's hope not though.


----------



## rbgrn (Jul 24, 2007)

Or something Chevron did (remember large-cell NiMH? Oh yeah, they own the patent and won't manufacture any.)


----------

